# ..in case you forgot.. NOBODY KNOWS MORE THAN TRUMP ..



## charley (Jun 4, 2017)

https://youtu.be/JSZ9E9143cw












*​.....SAD !!    #COVFEFE*


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2017)

https://youtu.be/51880Ths1As











*​....SAD !!    #covfefe*


----------



## charley (Jun 5, 2017)

Is President Donald Trump Mentally Ill?

https://youtu.be/LS4Lw2yMmuA







...*​SAD !!!    #COVFEFE*


----------



## charley (Jun 8, 2017)

https://youtu.be/dec_Yt2yns8










*​....SAD !!  COVFEFE*


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2017)

All I know is James Comey better higher a good criminal defense lawyer cause by leaking his "memos" to the press he broke a couple of federal laws. 

What a corrupt, lying sack of shit he is...director of the FBI leaks info to the press...wow.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> What a corrupt, lying sack of shit he is...director of the FBI leaks info to the press...wow.



What a 6'8" pussy whimp.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> All I know is James Comey better higher a good criminal defense lawyer cause by leaking his "memos" to the press he broke a couple of federal laws.
> 
> What a corrupt, lying sack of shit he is...director of the FBI leaks info to the press...wow.


bro, comey said he was intimidated by trump, LMFAO what a lie, how many times you think this guy was in an interrogation room with a deadly criminal. its clear he was trying to save his job


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> bro, comey said he was intimidated by trump, LMFAO what a lie, how many times you think this guy was in an interrogation room with a deadly criminal. its clear he was trying to save his job




.... in the end comey will write a book[ghost writers],, sell the rights, make a movie, then a weekly tv show..   for many $millions$ !!  I can't cry for him..   ..


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 10, 2017)

charley said:


> .... in the end comey will write a book[ghost writers],, sell the rights, make a movie, then a weekly tv show..   for many $millions$ !!  I can't cry for him..   ..


maybe he may think theres an interesting enough story here, but he looks quite boring to me


----------

